# Drum and Trout by Kiptopeke?



## Gulfstream (Feb 15, 2006)

I hunted ducks for the first time over on the eastern shore this year. We went past Kiptopeke to a public boat launch a few miles up on the ocean side.

There were tons of back bays, oyster bars and cuts. 

Was wondering if anyone had fished those for drum and trout. Looks as if it would be really good to fish.

Thanks!


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Gulfstream; YES!!!
I grew up on the Shore and fishing in the islands on sea-side is outstanding. flounder, trout, reds, big red drum, BIG black drum, blues, in Aug. tarpon, stripers, big croacker
Last Memorial Day weekend 4 of us landed sevrial 18 to 22" flounder, more sea trout(weakfish) than we knew what to do with, 8 croacker over 3 lbs (2 over 4), 3 black drum (a 35, 56, 64 lb, one 50+ got off --uncle hit my leader trying to gaff it) 
Yes you should give the islands a shot. Lots of fish there.
Call Chris' Bait and Tackle....Chris or her hubby Mark can give your reports before you go.

Chris' # 757-331-3000
Good luck and let us know how and where you did.

Tight lines and clean living
Paully


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*oceanside eastern shore*

i alway wonderd about that area......even bought a chart....camp at cherrystone so it would be a short drive over...thanks for the info i will keep the number for the bait shop.......where is it located..........JS


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Chris' place is down in Capeville area, sits right on south-bound 13. Sorry Capeville is between Kiptopeke and Cape Charles. 
If you go in the summer months, go hit the jettie in Cape Charles. Late in the evening usually good fishing. There's a small tower on the south side that have had a lot off cobia caught off of it. Also that is where the Va. state record black drum was caught. Lots of pups, grey trout(weakfish), flounder, blues and BIG croacker on both sides. Spanish get hooked from the end and the south side. The south side of the jettie is the mouth of the harbor in Cape Charles so it's a little deeper than the north side. But North side is where we catch the BIG croacker (alot around 4 to 5 lbs). If you go and put your boat in at Kiptopeke, drum fishing is good at the bouyes (16, 13, 18) and around the bridge tunnel. If no drum bite is around 18 and around the concrete ships hold good bites of trout, crocker, blues, and sheephead. For flounder, most anywhere around the seaside islands. From Kiptopeke, head back towards the bridge tunnel. bay side of Fishermans Island (big flat 6to8' deep) or past the bridge up into the channel going up into Magothy Bay (lots of flounder) Past the channel out towards the sea side of Fishermans Island, that whole area is very shallow. Good fishin but watch the tide, you will bottom out.
Most of my family is still over there, so give me a shout before you head that way, if nothing else I'll hook you up with some fresh bait. 

Tight lines 
Paully


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

*Hey Paully*



Paully said:


> Gulfstream; YES!!!
> I grew up on the Shore and fishing in the islands on sea-side is outstanding. flounder, trout, reds, big red drum, BIG black drum, blues, in Aug. tarpon, stripers, big croacker
> Last Memorial Day weekend 4 of us landed sevrial 18 to 22" flounder, more sea trout(weakfish) than we knew what to do with, 8 croacker over 3 lbs (2 over 4), 3 black drum (a 35, 56, 64 lb, one 50+ got off --uncle hit my leader trying to gaff it)
> Yes you should give the islands a shot. Lots of fish there.
> ...


What type of boat would be ideal out of Oyster to the barrier Islands/Haulover surffishing. I have heard the navigation is very difficult. I have a place in Cape Charles and really want to explore the seaside this year. Thanks, Ron


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

We use to use a 14' alum. V hull. Last summer went in my uncles 21' Manitee (cudy cabin). Only thing is you have to watch the tide. 
Lots of black drum a stripers in the surf over there.

Tight lines
Paully


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

gaff a black drum? i guess u eat the big ones with spaghetti in em.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

yeh eat 'em....no don't do "noodles"
anyway the pus head was trying to gaff the fish through the lip bad thing about family.. you don't have a choice before you get em. 

tight lines
paully


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Good info here Paully, thanx

Have to find some time putt around that are this year.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

My cousin and I fish out of Kiptopeke all the time. nice Flounder under the CBBT, but be careful of snagging on the contruction debris. I had a day full of undersize flounder behind the boats blocking the ramp. Plenty of Spades around the islands too


----------



## Gulfstream (Feb 15, 2006)

All great info I appreciate it, cant wait for the weather to continue to improve...


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*good report*

thanks ...........JS


----------



## cchae (Mar 10, 2004)

hey pally ...what jetties are you talkin about??? do you mean the one next to the pier at kiptopeake.....and if not ,i would appreciate any info on the whereabouts. thanx


----------



## Gulfstream (Feb 15, 2006)

What depth areyou fishing for the flounder on the ocean side of kiptopeke?


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

cchae.. Talkn bout the jettie at Cape Charles. 
singletjeff....   on the spade around the cbbt. Also good striper and cobia haunts.
gulfstream.. not much deep water on sea side with in the islands. Lots of creeks, mud and sand bottoms, and lots and lots of oyster beds.


----------



## Yakmike (May 16, 2006)

*Cape Pt fishing*

Paully, thanksfor this info, very helpful. Where would I hook up some good fresh bait in this area? I am headed there the middle of the month to give it a shot on both the bay side and surf.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Paully
I just wanted to take a second and say Thanks for sharing the information with everyone on the board, I just hope we can return the favor one day and hope to hook up with more folks this year and get in some fishn time.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

WELL SAID....Paully you are the man and everything you are saying is dead on...to say I know the eastern shore is to say I know where it is......your information is invaluable to all of us who try to enjoy what the eastern shore has to offer.....IMHO its the next escape from tourist in VA BEACH>


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Holy Cow!!! they catch 4-5lb croaker there? Quoting paully "But North side is where we catch the BIG croacker (alot around 4 to 5 lbs). "


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

oh yeah....i caught a 3 pounder on a grub at KPK the other night.....I'll be hitting the shoals off fisherman's island in two weeks for the BIG reds


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

are you collecting paper for those 3lb+ croaker? I'm trying to get some paper fish.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

nahh bro...its just a croaker


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah but a 3lb+ croaker is a big a$$ croaker and a paper fish.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

LOL to each his own but to me....its still just a croaker....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Lots of nice flounder have been caught over there especially on the ocean side.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

caught a lot of nice flatties the other night


----------

